

Implementation of MITM Attack on HDCP-Secured Links - nl
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=2117

======
jarek
This is interesting and all, but surely not more interesting to hackers than
"I Just Ordered a Ladle from Amazon" or "Bullshit" or anything beginning with
"Dear MG Siegler."

/s... _sigh_

